# Best purple strain and where to git it?



## jtp92 (Dec 17, 2017)

Im looking for a purple strain that has really good pointcy and a high purple to green ratio i figured if its purple all the time it might not be the best and where can i git this magical being thaink you in advance for ur help


----------



## llnknth (Dec 17, 2017)

gdp all the way!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

"Ninja Fruit" from Ocean Grown
"Plemon" from Breeders Boutique
"Tight Dojo" by Big Worm
are a few that are pretty regularly purple from first calyx.


----------



## AussieGrower888 (Dec 17, 2017)

I grew female seeds Red Purps last year that was a nice smoke not the best yield but was dam purple !!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2017)

Csi Humbodlt has the best purple lines out right now. 

Im growing out his Irene F1 cross right now.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 17, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Csi Humbodlt has the best purple lines out right now.
> 
> Im growing out his Irene F1 cross right now.
> View attachment 4059696 View attachment 4059698 View attachment 4059700 View attachment 4059701


Damn


----------



## llnknth (Dec 17, 2017)

i grew mob x fire99 last year,huge yield,purple,almost blue buds,extremely mold resistant,but lacked potency


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 17, 2017)

First Id say Madd Farmer then CSI then probably Bigworm, just based on genetics and conjecture.


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 18, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> First Id say Madd Farmer then CSI then probably Bigworm, just based on genetics and conjecture.


^^^agreed

I almost went with CSI for some purple but decided on Madd Farmers Purple Rarity. Super excited to pop those in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 18, 2017)

I had a similar thread not to long ago. Ended up getting a pack of cannaventure pure raspberry kush, docs dank triple purple rhino, and big worms purple voodoo f5.

Was the thread i made if you wanna take a look.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tryna-find-some-purple.953690/


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Csi Humbodlt has the best purple lines out right now.
> 
> Im growing out his Irene F1 cross right now.
> View attachment 4059696 View attachment 4059698 View attachment 4059700 View attachment 4059701


What is the straine second from the bottom the purple with orange hairs is amazing color


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 18, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> What is the straine second from the bottom the purple with orange hairs is amazing color


Purple Urkle F1 (Purple Urkle × Pakistan Chitral Kush)


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 18, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Purple Urkle F1 (Purple Urkle × Pakistan Chitral Kush)


Csi humbolt had that but i missed my chance where can i git it now


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> What is the straine second from the bottom the purple with orange hairs is amazing color





Akghostbuds420 said:


> Purple Urkle F1 (Purple Urkle × Pakistan Chitral Kush)


ITS what @Akghostbuds420 said. 《Purple Erkle x pck...》


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 18, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> Csi humbolt had that but i missed my chance where can i git it now


I'm not sure but maybe Incanlama on Instagram carries Nspecta's regular lines. Seed Bank for Humanity also carries Purple Urkle f1 but it seems they're not operating right now.


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 18, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I'm not sure but maybe Incanlama on Instagram carries Nspecta's regular lines. Seed Bank for Humanity also carries Purple Urkle f1 but it seems they're not operating right now.


Well i found a new release from norstar its called royal purple its purple urkel x purple mayhem it seems like it will be a killer straine


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 18, 2017)

any of big worms purple strains are solid. heres his double purple dojo i grew earlier this year.


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 18, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> any of big worms purple strains are solid. heres his double purple dojo i grew earlier this year.View attachment 4060193 View attachment 4060194 View attachment 4060196


Where can i find him the only place ive seen is on oes bank and it only has like 6 straines


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

What is the obsession with purple weed?
You can't taste colours.


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> What is the obsession with purple weed?
> You can't taste colours.


Theres an art to beauty and bag apill looks good to


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 18, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> Where can i find him the only place ive seen is on oes bank and it only has like 6 straines


DC Seed Exchange and the "Plantinater" on Instagram carry his ggear


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

Some of my plants were purple this year (bag seed, not selection), it wasn't really any different to the rest.
The only bag appeal I have ever cared for was how it smelled.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 19, 2017)

ANC said:


> Some of my plants were purple this year (bag seed, not selection), it wasn't really any different to the rest.
> The only bag appeal I have ever cared for was how it smelled.


says the guy that grows bagseed....


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)

Dude, I have a largeish 4k indoor COB grow room in which we run 90 clone-only plants each cycle.
Our landraces are sold by volume not weight. Although that has become more prevalent of late.
There is some incredible smoke in there. but you have to grow out a few seeds from a flower to find a plant that resembles the first sample.
You guys simply don't have the long season (year round) that I have for growing strains that take ages to finish.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 19, 2017)

I was searching for purple too,
I haven’t flowered any of these strains yet 
As I’m waiting for others to finish up.

Black Afgaini (ordered from Spain) 
Triple Purple Rhino
Honeybee


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2017)

I grew CSI humboldt purple snow and had 2 purple phenols. They were both awesome


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 19, 2017)

Surprised nobody mentioned Doc's Triple Purple Rhino. Easily the best and most potent purple flower I've ever grown.


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 19, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned Doc's Triple Purple Rhino. Easily the best and most potent purple flower I've ever grown.


I mentioned the good doc and his tpr on the first page. Ive got 3 in veg now pretty excited for them!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Dec 19, 2017)

ANC said:


> What is the obsession with purple weed?
> You can't taste colours.


Personally, never had a bad tasting purple weed.


----------



## NICK72690 (Dec 19, 2017)

biglittlejohn where you get that


----------



## Cellardwellar (Dec 19, 2017)

Tight Dojo by Big Worm at OES. Its got double purple doja for the purp and the locktite for the punch. Cant beat it imo


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 20, 2017)

Purple kush


----------



## NICK72690 (Dec 20, 2017)

username closeup!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Purple kush


That is why people love to grow purple weed, because it is beautiful. Aesthetics man


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is why people love to grow purple weed, because it is beautiful. Aesthetics man


Exactly. I know purps dont have a reputation for being overly potent or the most flavorful, but honestly I've seen strains I want to grow just on beauty alone...even knowing it isnt a high thc or taste profile going into it. I can still appreciate a gorgeous flower even if I dont get ripped from it.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Dude, I have a largeish 4k indoor COB grow room in which we run 90 clone-only plants each cycle.
> Our landraces are sold by volume not weight. Although that has become more prevalent of late.
> There is some incredible smoke in there. but you have to grow out a few seeds from a flower to find a plant that resembles the first sample.


90 plants under 4k of cobs? how small are these ladies? i fit 48 under 16x1000w gavitas and i have no room to spare but i veg to 4' and flower to 6-7'. what do you mean about "You guys simply don't have the long season (year round) that I have for growing strains that take ages to finish"?


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 21, 2017)

I got some freebies with one of my orders do u all have any details u can share it dmon seeds and its called panama power house i got 3 free fiminized seeds


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 21, 2017)

Grape ape
granddaddy purp
purple crack
girl scout cookies


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 22, 2017)

Pinkleberry kush


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 22, 2017)

Black Rose... Me..


----------



## aiblueskyroots (Dec 29, 2017)

bananaman99 said:


> ^^^agreed
> 
> I almost went with CSI for some purple but decided on Madd Farmers Purple Rarity. Super excited to pop those in about 6 weeks.


Im popping those in 5 weeks also hopefully. I think this one is going to be a keeper. Not much info out there on it so hope there are some surprise phenos.


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

aiblueskyroots said:


> Im popping those in 5 weeks also hopefully. I think this one is going to be a keeper. Not much info out there on it so hope there are some surprise phenos.


Nice! I think its a keeper too. I should probably lower my expectations! I hope to find a good male and for a chucker like myself I feel like stable genetics is a good start. He was very convincing in his potcast regarding this strain but thats all I know about it.


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 30, 2017)

Is there a ratio on how many could be purple phenos and how many green phenos i cant find anything about this just lower cold temps to help with the purpling


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 1, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Im looking for a purple strain that has really good pointcy and a high purple to green ratio i figured if its purple all the time it might not be the best and where can i git this magical being thaink you in advance for ur help


Purple punch by symbiotic!!


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> What is the obsession with purple weed?
> You can't taste colours.


It's nice to grow something different and exotic.


----------



## aiblueskyroots (Jan 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Purple punch by symbiotic!!


Cant find 1 pack of anything from symbiotic lol!


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 10, 2018)

Purple Badlands


----------



## Petahet1111 (Jan 13, 2018)

Purple Snow


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 13, 2018)

Got my new purple seeds I can't wait till I get them in the soil and do some purple pheno hunting just waiting on some autos to finish there about 3 weeks old oooo I can't wait


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 13, 2018)

And if I can't find 1 good purple plant out of the royal purple and this 5 pack of testers of ( royal purple x Alcatraz og) there is something wrong Alcatraz og is a back cross of hells Angeles og should be really good


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 14, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Black Rose... Me..View attachment 4061714


WOW !!!!
Black rose... I am looking for seeds of this strain but never was able to grab some....
Very nice genetics imo


bottletoke said:


> any of big worms purple strains are solid. heres his double purple dojo i grew earlier this year.View attachment 4060193 View attachment 4060194 View attachment 4060196


Sooooo beautyful!!!!!
I am so sad bigworm isnt around at riu as often as in the past 
Love his gear!

@ANC 

You can taste purple.
I had a double purple doja pheno that was the fruitiest tasting strain I ever had. Taste was like berries with a strange aftertaste that I called the "purple taste"
I have yet to come across something compareable.
Just unique.
Btw its the one in my gibberellic thread 

Peace


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

I could taste green once on LSD. Tasted a bit like Clean Green cleaner.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I could taste green once on LSD. Tasted a bit like Clean Green cleaner.


I could taste nothing on lsd because my tongue was numb and felt like a old dirty towel


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd take that any day, it sometimes makes me feel like I shit myself.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'd take that any day, it sometimes makes me feel like I shit myself.


Me not 
Been on a couple of bad trips..... worse shit bad vibes...

Btw. Not all purples taste special ... the looks are on a other page.
Got a pakistan citral kush purple pheno that smelled and tasted like pure afghan hashish.
You would look into the bag of buds and search for the piece of hash.
No fruity nuances at all.


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

I had a few of my outdoor plants go purple over winter, one was hands down the winner taste and flavor wise.
Was running 90 plants indoor so could not risk taking cuttings and bringing them in.
One thing I did notice from the purple girls is that they all finished up about 2 weeks faster than the ones that stayed green.
All seeds from the same flower.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I had a few of my outdoor plants go purple over winter, one was hands down the winner taste and flavor wise.
> Was running 90 plants indoor so could not risk taking cuttings and bringing them in.
> One thing I did notice from the purple girls is that they all finished up about 2 weeks faster than the ones that stayed green.
> All seeds from the same flower.


Thats intresting mate!

Outdoors I use a strain I worked out myself its F12 now.
F1 cross was made indoors. From here everything went outdoors.
SensiStar x Black Domina is the genetics.
2/3 phenos are red-purple
Both green and purple take nearly the same time to finish.
What I observed is that the purple phenos handle cold and desease better than the green ones.
Quality is just the same as well as taste.
The stuff that makes plants purple ... I forgot the name cytocin or something like that its called is a kind of natural frost protector.

Why your purples have been earlier Idk.
But early in my part of the woods is good because we loose a lot here in wet septembers/oktobers so first week of september here is ideal outdoors.

Peace

Edit:
It seems to me there are two different genoms for the purple color.
- induced purple.... dependent to low temps
- independent always red/purple in every given temprange


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

The one seed had purple right from cotelydon and first leaves level
Others turned more p[urple as winter set in. It wasn't very cold or wet, we are in a drought so it worked out pretty nicely. I almost never had to water the outdoor plants.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> The one seed had purple right from cotelydon and first leaves level
> Others turned more p[urple as winter set in. It wasn't very cold or wet, we are in a drought so it worked out pretty nicely. I almost never had to water the outdoor plants.


Yeah that was that "independent" type then mate!
DA REAL DEAL

Most plants that will be green indoors all down the road will show purple colors if you give them very low night temps outdoors. Because most plants have this frost protection thing going.
But there are some that wont. They stay green and they dont care about temps aswell as there are purple plants that are purple from the beginning dont matter what temps.
Thats in the genom.
Its like in digital technology all based on "and, or, nor, nand" kinda thing I guess...
Not sure at all....
Would need a couple of thousand plants to find the correct answer...

Peace


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> WOW !!!!
> Black rose... I am looking for seeds of this strain but never was able to grab some....
> Very nice genetics imo
> 
> ...


Just got these! Dropped 97 BMS and Prime Crystal today


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4074769
> Just got these! Dropped 97 BMS and Prime Crystal today


I envy you big time!!
I love @bigworm6969 's gear!
And he's a absolute cool person.
Hope he will be back spending some more time with us.

I just fear ordering from overseas because of customs.
If it comes from a company it maybe gonna be checked by them. Because from xx$ worth articles they want to put their tax on Top.
Friend of mine ordered 25 pairs of shoes for cheap from china.....he was ordered to custom secretary to open the parcel and pay a assload of tax. Everything over 22$ will be taxed by them everything under that not. Lol

If it comes from a private person I think it would just be fine.
But not realy sure anyways.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 18, 2018)

Less than 24 hours in a cup of water and less than nine hours in a paper towel and one has already popped


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 22, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Purple kush


Beautiful bush. Who is the breeder?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 22, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Beautiful bush. Who is the breeder?


I have no clue?


----------



## Gbuddy (Jan 26, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> I have no clue?



Never mind Bro....
She's a Top Model... I love her!


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

I just harvested 2 Prime Crystal plants from Bigworm Genetics. They grew out green, no color but no worries.... very frosty and a very uplifting high. Slight berry tones with a touch of pine


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I just harvested 2 Prime Crystal plants from Bigworm Genetics. They grew out green, no color but no worries.... very frosty and a very uplifting high. Slight berry tones with a touch of pine


Do you have any pics ? 
I almost picked up that strain ,


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I envy you big time!!
> I love @bigworm6969 's gear!
> And he's a absolute cool person.
> Hope he will be back spending some more time with us.
> ...


Mine came direct from da man


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do you have any pics ?
> I almost picked up that strain ,


 Small yield but very nice
I think this is it. The nodes would stack better probably under more light I use cobs running at 1400ma, they are bright but could be more


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Small yield but very nice
> I think this is it. The nodes would stack better probably under more light I use cobs running at 1400ma, they are bright but could be more


Thanks 
I could see that stacking up really nice under a DE 1000 
How many seeds did you run?


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> I could see that stacking up really nice under a DE 1000
> How many seeds did you run?


Not many....
2 Prime Crystal 
2 97 Bluemoonshine 
2 Purple Stomper 
All males except the Primes
BUT I’ve got about another 50 Of Bigworm’s to drop.... just trying to time it right


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> I could see that stacking up really nice under a DE 1000
> How many seeds did you run?


What have you grown of Bigworm’s? I’ve got killer Kimbo also


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 15, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Beautiful bush. Who is the breeder?





Gbuddy said:


> Never mind Bro....
> She's a Top Model... I love her!


I might have a clue?

https://montrealcannabis-seeds.ca/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=448


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Not many....
> 2 Prime Crystal
> 2 97 Bluemoonshine
> 2 Purple Stomper
> ...


Have you kept clones of the males for some further work?


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Have you kept clones of the males for some further work?


No, I’m not in a situation where I could do that very easily or safely


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

Rare Dankness Rare Darkness & Buckeye Purple are 2 solid purping types with real power, Mosca's Raspberry Boogie has good potency & some great purp phenos but not sure if all are purp types?


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Rare Dankness Rare Darkness & Buckeye Purple are 2 solid purping types with real power, Mosca's Raspberry Boogie has good potency & some great purp phenos but not sure if all are purp types?


I am on a lil purple journey....

Have for the purple department (unsexed) 2 raspberry boogie, 1 granddads lavender and 4 Triple Purple Doja Mix to play with.

Edit 
in the non purple department I have from Rare Dankness Grape OX also unsexed. 

Hope I ll have the chance to find something worth to work with and make some beans.


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I am on a lil purple journey....
> 
> Have for the purple department (unsexed) 2 raspberry boogie, 1 granddads lavender and 4 Triple Purple Doja Mix to play with.
> 
> ...


same here with the purp journey, ive got the Buckeye Purple, CSI/Pirates Purple Urkle f1 & a few others for an upcoming purp chuck, waiting for the Rare Darkness regs to come back in stock to purchase


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> same here with the purp journey, ive got the Buckeye Purple, CSI/Pirates Purple Urkle f1 & a few others for an upcoming purp chuck, waiting for the Rare Darkness regs to come back in stock to purchase


That sounds absolutly awsome!!

Cant wait to see what we end up with!
Hopefully we are lucky and find some fire dank purple phenos to work with.



Know what? Theres no purple smiley except the puking one lol
They should add one.

 Peace


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

lol they should add a positive purp emote!, yeah for sure its all fun on the purp hunt, some people say color is nothing if the quality is there, but eg if there are 2 different batches of weed & they are exactly the same in potency & flavor yet one batch looks like ditchweed & the other is solid purp with orange pistils....watcha gonna grab?


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

I grab the Purp !
.

I grow since I am 18 now I am 44.
Had soooo many green bud and only a couple of purps.
I guess for smoke quality color is nothing. But always da same is starting to get boring.
And my best tasting bud ever, was purple!!! Double purple doja!

Had awsome green bud hands down but I want to bring some color in the game.

Edit
I mean purple bud from day one.
I had lots of purpling outdoors when temps went down close to harvest.
But most plants will do that. 
its those plants that show purple bud independent from temps from first day of flower that I am looking for now.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 15, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> any of big worms purple strains are solid. heres his double purple dojo i grew earlier this year.View attachment 4060193 View attachment 4060194 View attachment 4060196


That's sexy AF! How was the smoke?


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

got this one ready as a stud in the upcoming purp chuck too...Thugpugs Tangbreath


----------



## Go go n chill (May 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> lol they should add a positive purp emote!, yeah for sure its all fun on the purp hunt, some people say color is nothing if the quality is there, but eg if there are 2 different batches of weed & they are exactly the same in potency & flavor yet one batch looks like ditchweed & the other is solid purp with orange pistils....watcha gonna grab?


I’ve grown Black Cream, Bloody Skunk and Purple Kush... all were kick ass


----------



## Grower899 (May 16, 2018)

Bigworms purple voodoo f5. Slightly underfed with about 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 18, 2018)

Gimme some fucking double purple dojo seeds @bigworm6969 !!!!


Peace


----------



## greencropper (May 18, 2018)

just snagged this NorStar Vintners Moonshine for that purp chuck too


----------



## Adam Tripper (May 19, 2018)

Best purple strain is probably Aficionado's "Family Vault Purple" (Spyrock Blueberry x Garberville Purple Kush). It was $150, so not cheap, but inexpensive compared to what Aficionado normally charges. I was lucky to get some F2s so I didn't pay for it, and I'm planning to make plenty of F3s.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2018)

Bay 11! Purple on the outside and pink when you break it open/inside the calyx's. I believe it is a GDP genetic, although it could of been a creation from DVG before him and ken estes split ways. I think he was responsible for a few of kens better strains and I believe this was one of them. I have some left, but I think all those grow photos got deleted. I'll go take a few photo's of my first and second grow of it (seed then clone of seed). Its some really top notch stuff.


----------



## Psyphish (May 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I’ve grown Black Cream, Bloody Skunk and Purple Kush... all were kick ass


The Black Cream was crap. It was black and had an interesting smell, but that's it.


----------



## Southerner (May 19, 2018)

I had a nice pheno of CSI Humboldt’s Tri County Purps that had the color and the taste. I prefer the taste over Purple Punch, though it wasn’t quite as pungent. I only popped 3 seeds too, so I’ll definitely be trying more of his gear in the future.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> The Black Cream was crap. It was black and had an interesting smell, but that's it.


I liked it, not a big yielding plant but the plants I’ve grown were smooth smoking, nice buzz that was uplifting with a really great bag appeal and smell.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2018)

Honeybee and or honeybee crosses.
(Plushberry x elegy for jo jo)


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 19, 2018)

I ordered some seed from montreal seeds and got Quebec purple bud for free.
Also some white kush seeds.
Getting a good pile of freebies. Maybe ill run the freebies I have this coming winter.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2018)

Here’s my bay 11 I was talking about. So not as purple as some other stuff, but def the most purpley I’ve grown, in my limited experience.


----------



## Somatek (May 19, 2018)

Anyone have experience with Violeta by ACE seeds? I picked up some of them & will be starting them as right off the bat when I get my license.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

My picks for a shoot out of the purples will be Hazeman's Fat Purple, Doc's Triple Purple Rhino and Big Worm's Purple Voodoo F5. All three come highly regarded.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Bigworms purple voodoo f5. Slightly underfed with about 3 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4136766


Deeeep purps!


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> My picks for a shoot out of the purples will be Hazeman's Fat Purple, Doc's Triple Purple Rhino and Big Worm's Purple Voodoo F5. All three come highly regarded.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

Keep that in mind, I won’t be dropping any more for 8 weeks, but in 8 weeks I’ll be popping killer Kimbo, 97BMS and Purple Stomper and hope for some girls. I’ll pull clones so the second go around will be an all girls party


----------



## greencropper (May 19, 2018)

have a considerable number of these seeds(GDP x C99) from a pollen chuck but only 1 in 10 exhibit this purple effect, goal is to pollen chuck a batch of different purp types so that 100% are a good color type


----------



## Cold$moke (May 19, 2018)

Purple bagseed


----------



## Cold$moke (May 19, 2018)

After harvest


----------



## 1God777 (May 19, 2018)

Wow that's a nice bright purple my bagseed looked like that 1 time


----------



## Grower899 (May 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Deeeep purps!


They really swell over the last few weeks. Got another one just going in, and look much prettier if fed properly. Throw some pics of the 97 when you get around to it.

Not the same plant as other pick. Tis the mother of the other plant. Next round should have the purple leaves until the end as long as I stay on my game.





And here's a docs dank tpr I've been running. Not fully purple but has a nice shade. I'm sure I'll find a dark purple pheno in the rest of my pack.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> They really swell over the last few weeks. Got another one just going in, and look much prettier if fed properly. Throw some pics of the 97 when you get around to it.
> 
> Not the same plant as other pick. Tis the mother of the other plant. Next round should have the purple leaves until the end as long as I stay on my game.
> 
> ...


I love that purple fade on the leaves


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> They really swell over the last few weeks. Got another one just going in, and look much prettier if fed properly. Throw some pics of the 97 when you get around to it.
> 
> Not the same plant as other pick. Tis the mother of the other plant. Next round should have the purple leaves until the end as long as I stay on my game.
> 
> ...


The last 97’s were males but they grew big with stalks as big as my finger very early in the grow, fat leaves too


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> have a considerable number of these seeds(GDP x C99) from a pollen chuck but only 1 in 10 exhibit this purple effect, goal is to pollen chuck a batch of different purp types so that 100% are a good color type
> View attachment 4138494


5/20, are you australia? its 5/19 here. also what is the backround of your photo?


----------



## greencropper (May 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 5/20, are you australia? its 5/19 here. also what is the backround of your photo?


hi yes in OZ, i was wondering whether anyone would notice the background & yes its Christian material, no disrespect meant but im Atheist & actually collect the free Christian newspapers to dry & trim my nugs on...


----------



## jtp92 (May 20, 2018)

I started this thread back in Dec and I love all the purple goodness I've seen I had a set back on my norstar ( royal purple ) I didn't store them right so when it was time to pop them they were no good but I asked for a replacement pack from (jamesbeancompany.com) and he sent them right away 100% jbc awesome they will take care of you I'll always stick buy them and the freebies with it from norstar testers was( bloody marry) both packs of them were good and now it is time I flipped the lights today to flower I ended up with 7 royal purples and 7 bloody marrys there not tall but I'm still going to savor every flavor that comes out of it I'll have pics soon after I weed out males happy growing and big thanks to James bean


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> I started this thread back in Dec and I love all the purple goodness I've seen I had a set back on my norstar ( royal purple ) I didn't store them right so when it was time to pop them they were no good but I asked for a replacement pack from (jamesbeancompany.com) and he sent them right away 100% jbc awesome they will take care of you I'll always stick buy them and the freebies with it from norstar testers was( bloody marry) both packs of them were good and now it is time I flipped the lights today to flower I ended up with 7 royal purples and 7 bloody marrys there not tall but I'm still going to savor every flavor that comes out of it I'll have pics soon after I weed out males happy growing and big thanks to James bean


Wow thats good service shit never heard of such a thing haha


----------



## Go go n chill (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wow thats good service shit never heard of such a thing haha


 looking forward to seeing those pics


----------



## greencropper (May 21, 2018)

wasnt expecting this Hazeman Mikado to purp up like this, she has been pollinated by GGG Bright Moments male, have a GDP x C99 female growing out now pollinated by a Mikado male from the same batch of seeds as the female pictured below


----------



## Gbuddy (May 21, 2018)

Maaaan I love all the purple action that is goin on here!!!!

Great eye candy!

Peace


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> looking forward to seeing those pics


Which ones bud ?


----------



## Go go n chill (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Which ones bud ?


 I quoted your post by accident I was speaking of JTP’s royal purple and bloody mary’s He had just flipped. So many purps to see!!


----------



## deote (May 22, 2018)

I recenty found some nice purple strain in polish growshop (on-line), they have 
Purple Maroc X Amnesia Haze
Purple Maroc X Girl Scout Cookie
Purple Maroc X White Widow X Amnesia 
Grandady Purple
Grizzly Purple Kush 

Grizzly looks and sounds good


----------



## Gbuddy (May 22, 2018)

deote said:


> I recenty found some nice purple strain in polish growshop (on-line), they have
> Purple Maroc X Amnesia Haze
> Purple Maroc X Girl Scout Cookie
> Purple Maroc X White Widow X Amnesia
> ...


Yeah grizzly sounds funny -purple grizzly- 

I take the grizzly the gdp and the PM x GSC.

I got told purple maroc is hardy and also a good outdoor choice!
Dunno if it works well in poland.

Btw nice to have a other european fella around!!!!

Peace


----------



## lilboosie (May 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> What is the obsession with purple weed?
> You can't taste colours.


Uve never had the real gdp if so u can taste the purple I grew some dark devil but the shit didn’t taste nothing like purple so I know where your coming from


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

now that is where my "lil purp addiction" comes from

Double Purple Doja from back in da day
Maaan I would give a Kingdom to get this Plant/Strain back.
The taste was extraterrestric just out of that World I swear!!!!! And greeeaaat Potency!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

late to this thread, but here now and damn, some very nice looking purps in this thread !!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> now that is where my "lil purp addiction" comes from
> 
> Double Purple Doja from back in da day
> Maaan I would give a Kingdom to get this Plant/Strain back.
> ...


Fucker looks poisonous dont smoke that shit


----------



## HamNEggs (May 24, 2018)

Silver Lotus (Bodhi) x Citrus Mist (Geist) chuck. I get the purple pheno around 50% of the time. I have some of the TPR that I need to try out yet.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fucker looks poisonous dont smoke that shit


Bro you wouldnt believe....that Plant was a bitch...never went higher than 1-1,5 foot dont matter what you did or how long you extended veg,
yield was lousy like 15-20grams max per plant, finished in about 45-50 days of flowering max.
Plants looked like shit, except the buds. her sister wasnt much higher but lacked that intense taste that this baby displayed.

just headstash for the grower. i would call it a 100% non commercial plant
but
Taste and the extreme intense unreal super strong alienberry aroma was sooooo extraordinary.... never found something extreme like that again.

Peace


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

has anyone grown bigworm's purple stomper or purple kosher?


----------



## 1God777 (May 24, 2018)

Purple nirple


----------



## Go go n chill (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> has anyone grown bigworm's purple stomper or purple kosher?


I popped 2 Purple Stompers, both were male. They grew with big fat leaves and the stalks were very thick, healthy and strong plants.... I’m looking forward to popping the rest in about 8-9 weeks


----------



## Go go n chill (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> has anyone grown bigworm's purple stomper or purple kosher?


The Purple Stomper is in my journal, 1/22/18 up until I chopped them


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I popped 2 Purple Stompers, both were male. They grew with big fat leaves and the stalks were very thick, healthy and strong plants.... I’m looking forward to popping the rest in about 8-9 weeks



thanks man... will check out the journal too...


----------



## Gbuddy (May 25, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I chopped them


----------



## Go go n chill (May 25, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


>


Dont know where I’d put males? I have to many now


----------



## the rock (May 25, 2018)

GDP


----------



## jtp92 (May 26, 2018)

Well if these bad boys keep popping up I'm goin to take the biggest badest purple nuts I can find and put with 1 of my blues Sun shine from bodhi


----------



## Pie Eye (May 26, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Im looking for a purple strain that has really good pointcy and a high purple to green ratio i figured if its purple all the time it might not be the best and where can i git this magical being thaink you in advance for ur help


Don’t know the name, but i know this stuff was dankkkkk


----------



## greencropper (May 29, 2018)

Cannaventure Pure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99 always throws out the colors in cooler weather, where to git it? just pollen chuck the 2 mentioned together!


----------



## jtp92 (May 30, 2018)

Well I have a problem with my purples I have never had such bad luck with males all 7 royal purple seeds r males and all 7 bloody Mary tester seeds are males but I'm goin to take the best male out of all 14 and put it with a blue sunshine clone and try my luck there sorry for another delay but mother nature is a bitch


----------



## greencropper (May 30, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Well I have a problem with my purples I have never had such bad luck with males all 7 royal purple seeds r males and all 7 bloody Mary tester seeds are males but I'm goin to take the best male out of all 14 and put it with a blue sunshine clone and try my luck there sorry for another delay but mother nature is a bitch


thats really a bad outcome with all those males, yes may as well chose a good one then to pollen chuck with...hope my Vintners Moonshine dont follow your Royal Purple's down that all male train shit!


----------



## jtp92 (May 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thats really a bad outcome with all those males, yes may as well chose a good one then to pollen chuck with...hope my Vintners Moonshine dont follow your Royal Purple's down that all male train shit!


Well I have 3 that I'm not 100% on so I'm goin to wait till they have nuts be For I start pulling but I already have a male picked out I onece heard subcool say the fastest flowering male with the biggest balls is the best male to chose so I have the breeder picked out for that I've never bread be for any ideas on how long to let the bud go so I know the seeds r fully developed


----------



## Gbuddy (May 31, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Well I have 3 that I'm not 100% on so I'm goin to wait till they have nuts be For I start pulling but I already have a male picked out I onece heard subcool say the fastest flowering male with the biggest balls is the best male to chose so I have the breeder picked out for that I've never bread be for any ideas on how long to let the bud go so I know the seeds r fully developed


I dont want to sound like mister professor who knows all. But....
You should recheck that info Bro....
Guess you got something wrong there.
I even stated back on overgrow that my personal experience showed that the biggest fastes first male waters down drug qualities in any strain I tested it.
If you want tall lanky plants that make good rope use the first male. If you want good drug use one of the late males.

Take one of the latest males to keep drug traits in the game.

And thats exactly what subcool also found out and published everywhere.

That was a breeders secret for a long time and some werent happy about subcool telling it to the public. But hey we all know subcool haha. I love him!
There is a lot more kept away from public 

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Jun 1, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Well I've never bread be for any ideas on how long to let the bud go so I know the seeds r fully developed


Depends on the Strain mostly.
But a good rule of Thumb is 4-6 weeks.
A good plan is to flower the ladies 10-14 days earlier than the males.
If you want the entire plant seeded you let the male with the girls until all budhair start to look crumled and change color from white to brownish redish.
For a 8 weeks flowering strain that would mean 4-5 weeks for the seeds to get ready.
maybe you want to let em go for a extra week to be sure.

A positive indicator for you that most seeds are ripe is when the first seeds start to fall out of the buds.
Color is no good indicator in my book.lol
Got "Blond" seeds a couple of times but had no problems with germination etc.

And btw. I envy you!
You are in the position to select from a good number of males!
If you only got one male to work with, its just like playing roulette.
Using a well selected late male plant gives you a way better chance for a goal.

Hope it helps a lil bit Bro!
Have fun selecting and seedmaking!
Its a sooooooooo ultra nice hobby!!!

Peace


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 1, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Depends on the Strain mostly.
> But a good rule of Thumb is 4-6 weeks.
> A good plan is to flower the ladies 10-14 days earlier than the males.
> If you want the entire plant seeded you let the male with the girls until all budhair start to look crumled and change color from white to brownish redish.
> ...


I think I’ve said this before I really have the room to do any breeding but I’m listening


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 1, 2018)

Follow up on my Bigworm Genetics 
The Prime Crystal buds dried very dense and Heavy... more so than other three strains I grew at the same time


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 1, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Follow up on my Bigworm Genetics
> The Prime Crystal buds dried very dense and Heavy... more so than other three strains I grew at the same time


Where's the best place to order a big worm gear?
-thanks in advance!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Where's the best place to order a big worm gear?
> -thanks in advance!


You could also message him on Instagram


----------



## Gbuddy (Jun 1, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Follow up on my Bigworm Genetics
> The Prime Crystal buds dried very dense and Heavy... more so than other three strains I grew at the same time


You will do it sooner or later Bro.
And you will get addicted to it.
The chucker virus Bro. Its on now!
Be warned hahaha.

Chuckers for ever!!!

Peace

Edit:
Its not easy for me to let a good female go unseeded.
But this year I use lil clones for seedmaking and I try to let the mainbatch unseeded. I try!
But I cant promise hahaha
Thats the vurus


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 3, 2018)

I am looking at so many purple blue and black strains holy God my head is spinning! great threads, good recommendations but seems like almost too many choices sometimes?

I still haven't made up my mind (a lot of what people recommend is unavailable so that's a consideration too) The only one I've decided on is blueberry, and either a raspberry or raspberry Kush ..the other two (of 4) I think it might be black d.o.g and washing machine but still not sure ?


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 3, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> any of big worms purple strains are solid. heres his double purple dojo i grew earlier this year.View attachment 4060193 View attachment 4060194 View attachment 4060196


Oh my! Wow man that is sweet. Can’t wait to drop my next batch of bigworm seeds!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a beautiful purple gdp from grand daddy purps. Popped a ten pack and got a couple different phenos. The one I’ve kept is purple no matter the temp as long as the budsites get light. It’s knock your dick in the dirt potency as well. Tastes like you would think purps should. Like grape candy with some fuely skunk in the back. Major nighttime knockout stuff. Only issue is she’s slow to veg and zero stretch in flower so it needs a loooing veg and need to fill it up to make sure you get enough. Finishes in 8 weeks though which helps. Also not a easy clone and any stress she will throw funky three bladed leaves for a while. But I still have people asking me about it all the time and so she stays because it’s just that good.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 3, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I have a beautiful purple gdp from grand daddy purps. Popped a ten pack and got a couple different phenos. The one I’ve kept is purple no matter the temp as long as the budsites get light. It’s knock your dick in the dirt potency as well. Tastes like you would think purps should. Like grape candy with some fuely skunk in the back. Major nighttime knockout stuff. Only issue is she’s slow to veg and zero stretch in flower so it needs a loooing veg and need to fill it up to make sure you get enough. Finishes in 8 weeks though which helps. Also not a easy clone and any stress she will throw funky three bladed leaves for a while. But I still have people asking me about it all the time and so she stays because it’s just that good.


Thanks for the info you know the reason I never considered that is because back when I was MMJ before I started and growing again I don't know 94-95 I got some at the dispensary and it sucked but I think that's because 8 out of 10 things they sold sucks

.. now I gotta put GDP on my short list, so it's even more muddled ?! LOL thanks again for the info! 

I'll figure it out eventually, will be lot of fun trying!  I'm going to pick 4 purple blue or black strains and give 'em a run, going to pick a couple of popular strains and a couple of more offbeat ones!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Thanks for the info you know the reason I never considered that is because back when I was MMJ before I started and growing again I don't know 94-95 I got some at the dispensary and it sucked but I think that's because 8 out of 10 things they sold sucks
> 
> .. now I gotta put GDP on my short list, so it's even more muddled ?! LOL thanks again for the info!
> 
> I'll figure it out eventually, will be lot of fun trying!  I'm going to pick 4 purple blue or black strains and give 'em a run, going to pick a couple of popular strains and a couple of more offbeat ones!


Big autocorrect thing ^^^ was trying to say back when I was MMJ, and before I started growing again, first time since 94 or 95 when I quit.. I think is what I was saying ?

Anyway I got GDP at the dispensary and it was Dreadful! ..but almost everything I got there was shit too so now I'm going to definitely consider it, thanks for the recommendation

..would you recommend getting it from original GDP, or where would you get it ?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Big autocorrect thing ^^^ was trying to say back when I was MMJ, and before I started growing again, first time since 94 or 95 when I quit.. I think is what I was saying ?
> 
> Anyway I got GDP at the dispensary and it was Dreadful! ..but almost everything I got there was shit too so now I'm going to definitely consider it, thanks for the recommendation
> 
> ..would you recommend getting it from original GDP, or where would you get it ?


Got my pheno out of a pack from gdp. Also heard madfarmer has some real nice urkle crosses. Would b next if you can’t get the og gdp


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 4, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Got my pheno out of a pack from gdp. Also heard madfarmer has some real nice urkle crosses. Would b next if you can’t get the og gdp


GDP is notorious for not knowing what his crosses are and just letting males flower and open pollinate what’s nearby. I know he’s had some fire in the past, but I wouldn’t count on GDP’s stuff. This thread goes into a lot of it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-dungeon-new-and-improved-dungeons-vault-genetics.889140/

MaddFarmer’s Purple Rarity is an Urkle backcross, and he’s got the real deal, and imo Urkle > GDP. CSI Humboldt also has a bunch of Urkle and Mendo Purps fem crosses, including S1’s. I would go with those if looking for the old school purps.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey you Guys mention Mendo Purps....
Maybe this is on my list for 2019.

Where to buy is the next question. Or is anybody out there with some F2's?

Anybody ever tested Jordan of the Island`s gear?

Peace


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 5, 2018)

I would get the purple rarity from mad farmer. If I didn’t have my special gdp pheno I would have picked that one up on my latest order but instead picked up a bunch of Chem stuff from jj top dawg


Gbuddy said:


> Hey you Guys mention Mendo Purps....
> Maybe this is on my list for 2019.
> 
> Where to buy is the next question. Or is anybody out there with some F2's?
> ...





jayblaze710 said:


> GDP is notorious for not knowing what his crosses are and just letting males flower and open pollinate what’s nearby. I know he’s had some fire in the past, but I wouldn’t count on GDP’s stuff. This thread goes into a lot of it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-dungeon-new-and-improved-dungeons-vault-genetics.889140/
> 
> MaddFarmer’s Purple Rarity is an Urkle backcross, and he’s got the real deal, and imo Urkle > GDP. CSI Humboldt also has a bunch of Urkle and Mendo Purps fem crosses, including S1’s. I would go with those if looking for the old school purps.


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> GDP is notorious for not knowing what his crosses are and just letting males flower and open pollinate what’s nearby. I know he’s had some fire in the past, but I wouldn’t count on GDP’s stuff. This thread goes into a lot of it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-dungeon-new-and-improved-dungeons-vault-genetics.889140/
> 
> MaddFarmer’s Purple Rarity is an Urkle backcross, and he’s got the real deal, and imo Urkle > GDP. CSI Humboldt also has a bunch of Urkle and Mendo Purps fem crosses, including S1’s. I would go with those if looking for the old school purps.



GDP is like watered down Urkle IMO. Urkle>Mendo>the rest


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 6, 2018)

CSI...I grew humboldt purple snow and had 2 phenos. I liked the snow pheno more. The urkle pheno was a bitch to trim and barely yielded. No nanners and I stressed them the fuck out. Good grapey indicas. The snow pheno was creamier. I have a pack of his mendo purp x Bubba that I will run through eventually. Same genetics as obama kush. Nspecta runs lots of ladies for selection Just find what purple crosses you want. 

MADD farmer for regs. That’s a good call. Listened to the potcast and sounds like the work stuff/take their time. Haven’t grown their stuff yet


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I have a beautiful purple gdp from grand daddy purps. Popped a ten pack and got a couple different phenos. The one I’ve kept is purple no matter the temp as long as the budsites get light. It’s knock your dick in the dirt potency as well. Tastes like you would think purps should. Like grape candy with some fuely skunk in the back. Major nighttime knockout stuff. Only issue is she’s slow to veg and zero stretch in flower so it needs a loooing veg and need to fill it up to make sure you get enough. Finishes in 8 weeks though which helps. Also not a easy clone and any stress she will throw funky three bladed leaves for a while. But I still have people asking me about it all the time and so she stays because it’s just that good.


sounds great! when did you purchase those GDP seeds? hard to find reports on the GDP post DVG mayhem era


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 7, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> CSI...I grew humboldt purple snow and had 2 phenos. I liked the snow pheno more. The urkle pheno was a bitch to trim and barely yielded. No nanners and I stressed them the fuck out. Good grapey indicas. The snow pheno was creamier. I have a pack of his mendo purp x Bubba that I will run through eventually. Same genetics as obama kush. Nspecta runs lots of ladies for selection Just find what purple crosses you want.
> 
> MADD farmer for regs. That’s a good call. Listened to the potcast and sounds like the work stuff/take their time. Haven’t grown their stuff yet



I was really bummed I missed those Mendo x Bubba when they initially dropped. Loooove Obama Kush.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 8, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sounds great! when did you purchase those GDP seeds? hard to find reports on the GDP post DVG mayhem era


I can’t remember exactly but I think it was just before dvg appeared on the scene. I just remember I got them from attitude the day they restocked them after they were out of stock forever. A couple years ago now. Just put a nice sized plant of the cut I’m talking about in flower and will post some pics of her when closer to done. She’s finicky like I said but gorgeous. I would say 90% urkle from what I’ve read


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 9, 2018)

Well here is an update I had 1 female of the royal purple from the whole pack and I had 3 bloody marry females out of 2 5 packs of testers but now I'm testing for bodhi I and I have a mendo purps x ssdd so I'm hoping for some purple to explore in them to I also have nl5 pure x wookie I guess iv never seen a almost pure indica seed couse the nl5xwook the seeds were silver with a hint of green and dark black stripes they remind me of the color of a rattle snakes scales and eyes Idk y but I'm hopping for some pure goodness from them happy growing I'll keep u all updated on how the purples r doing


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 30, 2018)

Wanted to bump this thread and keep it going. I’m Purple hunting in some Bigworm genetics this next drop. Dropping some Purple Stomper and 97BMS among others.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2018)

Triple Purple Rhino #4
  
HoneyStomper #2


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Triple Purple Rhino #4
> View attachment 4173739 View attachment 4173740
> HoneyStomper #2View attachment 4173741View attachment 4173742


Outstanding! Purple and huge


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Triple Purple Rhino #4
> View attachment 4173739 View attachment 4173740
> HoneyStomper #2View attachment 4173741View attachment 4173742


Where can I get these beans for my collection?


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 31, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Wanted to bump this thread and keep it going. I’m Purple hunting in some Bigworm genetics this next drop. Dropping some Purple Stomper and 97BMS among others.


Picked up a pack of star pupil not to long ago. Popped 1 and got a runt so far. Gonna let it ride a little longer. 



Go go n chill said:


> Where can I get these beans for my collection?


The tpr comes from doc dank. Unsure about the honey stomper.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2018)

Neptune, has TPR
Southern cross seed bank on IG has HoneyStomper, & TPR


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 7, 2018)

I got some free seeds from Montreal seeds when I bought from there. Quebec purple bud.
Thinking this winter I may run them to check it out.
Matter of fact with all the freebies I have gathered I think ill pop all freebies and run them all this winter.


----------



## jeru da dama ja (Aug 9, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Bigworms purple voodoo f5. Slightly underfed with about 3 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4136766


Fav strain if grown perfectly it's outta this world!


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 9, 2018)

A great purple strain I grew out a couple months back was star pupil by Mass medical 

Berry chemical grape indica blend 

Highly recommend, slow ass vegger but packs on quickly in 8 weeks


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking for some purps amongst these 
Bigworm beans... 3 strains and at least 5 different phenos from what I can see.
Big wides ass leaves


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 9, 2018)

Go to DCseedexchange for your Doc's Dank Seeds and Bigworm seeds. Just an FYI. Best and fastest customer service is the game. Also priced right.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

haven't found a purp yet that was potent enough to mess with. FireAlienUrkel from Raskal was the only one I ever took notice of. I always gift out the purps to the outdoor guys I know round these parts, they like the colors and usually good yields. Just like the long flowering sats, hazes, pffft, no use for them in my tent, again, not potent enough, but makes good chick weed when the gals are around and you don't want em gettin too fucked up, lol. And leave the good shit to yourself, lol


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> haven't found a purp yet that was potent enough to mess with. FireAlienUrkel from Raskal was the only one I ever took notice of. I always gift out the purps to the outdoor guys I know round these parts, they like the colors and usually good yields. Just like the long flowering sats, hazes, pffft, no use for them in my tent, again, not potent enough, but makes good chick weed when the gals are around and you don't want em gettin too fucked up, lol. And leave the good shit to yourself, lol


Get you some purple off bigworm6969 and drd81 and there both on here every now and then and always on instegram.there beans will please


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have 5 Big Worm Tight Dojo just breaking ground and am looking to find a good purple mom plant to work with.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Triple Purple Rhino #4
> View attachment 4173739 View attachment 4173740
> HoneyStomper #2View attachment 4173741View attachment 4173742


Nice one bud!


----------



## Terps420 (Nov 2, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Im looking for a purple strain that has really good pointcy and a high purple to green ratio i figured if its purple all the time it might not be the best and where can i git this magical being thaink you in advance for ur help


9pound hammer . when i grew it , it definitely was stinky, and both phenos turnd purps for me outdoor. One of my fav's. When i grew it i got it from tga subcool but i believe its jinxproofs strain originally? Nevertheless its dam


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

WE grew a lot of the 9pound hammer this year outdoors and there was nothing but green weed and it was darn good weed.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 3, 2018)

Killer Kimbo coming in Purple, only have one purple plant this grow.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 4, 2018)

Exotic Colours, From Exotics seeds


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 4, 2018)

Im a big sucker for a good purp!!
I had some stuff they called Sour Grape or Grapes idk.
From what I was able to find out about it, it might be an offspring of GDP. 
Wondering if any of you guys have heard of this strain??


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 4, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> Im a big sucker for a good purp!!
> I had some stuff they called Sour Grape or Grapes idk.
> From what I was able to find out about it, it might be an offspring of GDP.
> Wondering if any of you guys have heard of this strain??


Sour Grapes = Grape Stomper. It goes by both names and was made by GGG, they made a bunch of crosses with it too. Hazeman also has crosses with it available. Cannarado’s Grape Pie is Cherry Pie x Grape Stomper and is quite popular. There are a lot of Grape Pie crosses that are very popular too.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 4, 2018)

NeWcS said:


> Exotic Colours, From Exotics seeds


What strain is the purple one! Damn son that’s gorgeous


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Sour Grapes = Grape Stomper. It goes by both names and was made by GGG, they made a bunch of crosses with it too. Hazeman also has crosses with it available. Cannarado’s Grape Pie is Cherry Pie x Grape Stomper and is quite popular. There are a lot of Grape Pie crosses that are very popular too.


I will look into this tytyty!
Only had a couple oz of it, but it was by far the best strain I've ever smoked. in both flavor and effect. 
Idk why I never thought to ask here.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 4, 2018)

i'm growing grapestomper bx2 atm... i'll prob make some f2s and i plan on hitting a white fire female with some grapestomper pollen ... i also have des*tar bx by dynasty in the vault which has a grapey pheno i think ... i got a couple more grape strains i cant recall atm. i love grape.


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 4, 2018)

I just found a genetics chart! Grape Stomper definitely sounds like might be what I am looking for.
Im actually smoking some purple urkle right now i get from local dispensary and its been my go to purp so far since ive had my card. Looks like theres a place in town that has some but its twice what i pay normally =(
Have 4 of some kind of grape/purp from bagseeds in the tent right now just barely into flower.
any of you guys recommend a place to get some of their seeds?


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 4, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> I just found a genetics chart! Grape Stomper definitely sounds like might be what I am looking for.
> Im actually smoking some purple urkle right now i get from local dispensary and its been my go to purp so far since ive had my card.
> Have 4 of some kind of grape/purp from bagseeds in the tent right now just barely into flower.
> any of you guys recommend a place to get some of their seeds?


they haven't been released by gage green in 3-5 years i don't think ... riot was making some but he has no plans on re-releasing them again in the future... i think it's basically clones, F2s, or buying from hoarders/collectors... might be able to find a knock off from some breeder


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 4, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> I just found a genetics chart! Grape Stomper definitely sounds like might be what I am looking for.
> Im actually smoking some purple urkle right now i get from local dispensary and its been my go to purp so far since ive had my card. Looks like theres a place in town that has some but its twice what i pay normally =(
> Have 4 of some kind of grape/purp from bagseeds in the tent right now just barely into flower.
> any of you guys recommend a place to get some of their seeds?


If you look up the history of HoneyStomper it’s more GrapeStomper then anything, 
All 3 of my girls where grape flavor 


HoneyStomper by Chuckers Paradise
Southern cross seed bank on IG might still have some .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 4, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Purple Urkle F1 (Purple Urkle × Pakistan Chitral Kush)


I have 20 of these right now majority are very purple buds from light red purple hues to dark death purple. Smells range from classic querkle to bubblegum forest fruits. I think 2 of the group are green.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you look up the history of HoneyStomper it’s more GrapeStomper then anything,
> All 3 of my girls where grape flavor
> 
> 
> ...


Got a couple packs of these myself, also the triple purple rhino from Docs Dank has some real nice couch lock phenos, and def purple


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2018)

forbidden fruit


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 4, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> they haven't been released by gage green in 3-5 years i don't think ... riot was making some but he has no plans on re-releasing them again in the future... i think it's basically clones, F2s, or buying from hoarders/collectors... might be able to find a knock off from some breeder


Not what I wanted to hear.
I'm pretty new to this and getting my hands on stuff like that is not something I have any experience with.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you look up the history of HoneyStomper it’s more GrapeStomper then anything,
> All 3 of my girls where grape flavor
> 
> 
> ...


Yup,if you Google Honeystomper... all of your great pics will pop up.

But she really is grape stomper to the max


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2018)

I grew the grape stomper x joseph OG from GGG and it had the most extreme grape smell but absolutely no flavor and no purple


----------



## greywind (Nov 4, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> Not what I wanted to hear.
> I'm pretty new to this and getting my hands on stuff like that is not something I have any experience with.


Get in touch with Hazeman (see Hazeman thread for info how), request his list, and choose between several offerings of Sour Grapes (Grape Stomper is GGG renamed version). He worked with some of Jojorizo's selections and I'm sure there is some purple fire to be found in them. Plus, you can get six packs of Hazeman beans for the price of most anything GGG offers. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 4, 2018)

greywind said:


> Get in touch with Hazeman (see Hazeman thread for info how), request his list, and choose between several offerings of Sour Grapes (Grape Stomper is GGG renamed version). He worked with some of Jojorizo's selections and I'm sure there is some purple fire to be found in them. Plus, you can get six packs of Hazeman beans for the price of most anything GGG offers. Cheers and happy hunting!


TY! 
It look a little looking but I found the email address and requested the list.


----------



## Terps420 (Nov 4, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> WE grew a lot of the 9pound hammer this year outdoors and there was nothing but green weed and it was darn good weed.


Im telln u what, it was both times ive grown it.. Both turnd purp but the one more indica dom pheno had more solid purps and other had bout a 50- 50 green &purp mix.. Easy to grow.. I had my 9# plants hiden by edge of woods behind house bout 40 ft away from house. Well at october 1st my landlord who is a painter wanted to paint the roof of my house. No biggy i told her. Go 4 it. Well she knockd on the door bout a hour after that and had weird look on her face.. She said she got sick and nauses cause she swore up n down we had skunk that sprayed near the house.... Lmfao! I said o ya i smell that too, its strong! Lollol she left saying she wood check under my house to see if we had skunks.. Lol! So ya just little story bout that killer strain.. Nice to meet ya bro


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 4, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> What strain is the purple one! Damn son that’s gorgeous


Thanks homie. I actually lost that pheno. I was super upset.

And full disclosure; there is an led over this plant(above). But there are also leds over all these plants, and you can see the purple really pop by comparison.
I have another pheno(months later. (Growing from seed fucking takes too long.lol. eeshh)) going right now. It'll start budding next week. See if I get lucky.

'Exotic Colours' is the name of the strain.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> forbidden fruit


that's good weed and it sold out fast when I grew it last year or mabey 2 years ago.300.00 a oz


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 4, 2018)

If you wount purple have a talk with bigworm 69 69 on here and he will fix you up and dr,d81 has good beans as well.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have this going...
(Gelato 33 from Seed Junkie.)


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 8, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> Not what I wanted to hear.
> I'm pretty new to this and getting my hands on stuff like that is not something I have any experience with.


i'm growing grapestomper bx2 right now ... F3s will likely be ready in 2-3 months


----------



## fragileassassin (Nov 8, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> i'm growing grapestomper bx2 right now ... F3s will likely be ready in 2-3 months


im not sure what that means! kinda new to all this lol
I did get the haze strain list and he has some stuff that sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 8, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> i'm growing grapestomper bx2 right now ... F3s will likely be ready in 2-3 months


I've always wanted to grow a 'stomper' strain/cross.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 9, 2018)

Just popped a couple jordan of the island seeds Blue Afghanil Sticky fingers edition. This guy starting off early


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Just popped a couple jordan of the island seeds Blue Afghanil Sticky fingers edition. This guy starting off earlyView attachment 4229925 View attachment 4229926


Ya she is!!!! Purps


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Just popped a couple jordan of the island seeds Blue Afghanil Sticky fingers edition. This guy starting off earlyView attachment 4229925 View attachment 4229926


Damn you’ve already got the gnat paper out! Lol. I’ve had them too, they are annoying as fuck


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 9, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Damn you’ve already got the gnat paper out! Lol. I’ve had them too, they are annoying as fuck


Just a precautionary measure lol.
Meh just a small downside to growing organically, honestly havent seen much of anything yet and they kept sticking to my fkn arm when id reach in there so i ditched em for now lol.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 9, 2018)

Harvested one of the branches today.


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 9, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I have this going...
> (Gelato 33 from Seed Junkie.)
> View attachment 4228428


beautiful


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 9, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Harvested one of the branches today.
> View attachment 4230178


Gorgeous, what do you feed?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 9, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Gorgeous, what do you feed?


Canna Aqua. I use standard bubble buckets and Canna. And a standard LED light, a fairly strong light(50 watts per square foot).
But the space it is grown in is cold. It gets in the 50's (10-15c) at night and the fan runs all the time as it controls the smell.

I think the cool tent is the secret to deep purple.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 9, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Canna Aqua. I use standard bubble buckets and Canna. And a standard LED light, a fairly strong light(50 watts per square foot).
> But the space it is grown in is cold. It gets in the 50's (10-15c) at night and the fan runs all the time as it controls the smell.
> 
> I think the cool tent is the secret to deep purple.


Ya most strains have tendencies to shift colours in the cold. Am wondering if you also had a bit of extra n in the flower stage that also increases the dark effect, nonetheless gorg


----------



## Sparky79 (Nov 24, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> forbidden fruit


Came across forbidden fruit a few weeks ago. Picked up a half oz. So good looking I hate to smoke it. Completely purple and what a great high. Never heard of it before a few weeks ago. Definitely a hidden gem.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Harvested one of the branches today.
> View attachment 4230178


Where can I get this holy dankness of a strain to propagate in my kingdom


----------



## Montuno (Nov 25, 2018)

Past year I growed a purple sativa: *Orión* (Apollo11 X Smooth Smoke, being Smooth Smoke = Nepal Highland X Pakistan Citral Kush); Im sure that the purple color here comes from the P.C.K.)



Montuno said:


> *Orión *, (Apollo11 X Smooth Smoke), (borned 2017-June-16), in October-12:





Montuno said:


> *Orión* (Apollo11 X Smooth Smoke), (borned 2017-June-16), in October-16; lowest (near to floor) branches:





Montuno said:


> The taste of my *Orion* is mainly earthy hash, with a tropical fruity finish.
> Psychoactively, it is less electrical and nervous than Apollo11 or Cindirella, but more euphoric and corporally relaxing (but without impeding or discouraging physical activity: the Sativa side clearly predominates).
> His psychoactive reminds me a lot of the Purple Mexican (Oaxaca'79 x Pakistan Citral Kush).


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 25, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Past year I growed a purple sativa: *Orión* (Apollo11 X Smooth Smoke, being Smooth Smoke = Nepal Highland X Pakistan Citral Kush); Im sure that the purple color here comes from the P.C.K.)


Nice


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 20, 2019)

Try some of Nspecta purple plague lines... CSI Humboldts right up there if not the best. He has some many original cuts. 
Mendo s1 and f1..Urkle s1 and f1
Mendo x Urkel = mendo purple urkel
Urkel x mendo = tri county purple


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ky farmer (Apr 20, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Purple kush


where did you get the beans at to grow that plant??thank you 4 reading


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 20, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Pinkleberry kush


iam growing that now.
I have 8 plants of pinkleberry.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 20, 2019)

Sorry for all the pics..But just trying to point you in that direction. Dont go with these guys who are crossing polyhybrids. Spend your hard earned money on legit gentics. Nspecta is a top 5 breeder. Take a listen to The Pot Cast episode with him


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 20, 2019)

https://humboldtcsi.com/ https://csiportland.com/


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 21, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> where did you get the beans at to grow that plant??thank you 4 reading


Not my pic.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

SledDawg "roofing tar or asphalt,


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

After cure


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> where did you get the beans at to grow that plant??thank you 4 reading


https://montrealcannabis-seeds.ca/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=448

Not 100% if you get any purple? Read the reviews.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dnt trust nothing in Canada...get fire from American breeders... If u want purple csihumboldts is where its at


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 24, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Dnt trust nothing in Canada...get fire from American breeders... If u want purple csihumboldts is where its at


You sound like a politician.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just stating facts..Sites like Crop King are b/s. He takes breeders packs for example and f2s them to release and calls it the samething. Just bc u bought DJ Shorts blueberry found a male n female and chucked some pollen doesnt mean u have blueberry. Just think credit n $ should go to the original breeders. But do as u wish, you get what you pay for


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 24, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Just stating facts..Sites like Crop King are b/s. He takes breeders packs for example and f2s them to release and calls it the samething. Just bc u bought DJ Shorts blueberry found a male n female and chucked some pollen doesnt mean u have blueberry. Just think credit n $ should go to the original breeders. But do as u wish, you get what you pay for


The original breeders are not alive anymore, because this stuff have been around for a long time. Use your intuition.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 23, 2019)

Southerner said:


> I had a nice pheno of CSI Humboldt’s Tri County Purps that had the color and the taste. I prefer the taste over Purple Punch, though it wasn’t quite as pungent. I only popped 3 seeds too, so I’ll definitely be trying more of his gear in the future.


Just picked some of these up... i'd love to pick your brain on how your experience with it went.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Dnt trust nothing in Canada...get fire from American breeders... If u want purple csihumboldts is where its at


what strain from them?


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> what strain from them?


If u want true purple buds with green leaves go with CSI Humboldt s purple plague lines or A true legend Gooey breeder he has Dark Desire, Purple Mayhem, Midnight Snow... And Norstar genetics uses Gooeys stock in their crosses as well.. They have more hype strains crossed to purple mayhem.. like chemD,GSC, Bubba ..sorry hadnt been on the forum in a few


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 16, 2020)

Southerner said:


> I had a nice pheno of CSI Humboldt’s Tri County Purps that had the color and the taste. I prefer the taste over Purple Punch, though it wasn’t quite as pungent. I only popped 3 seeds too, so I’ll definitely be trying more of his gear in the future.


What was the Tri County Purp buzz like bra? Was it a heavy indica aka narcotic, couchlock buzz or ?


----------



## kgp (Jan 16, 2020)

I have to say, cannarados lavacake is top notch


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a pack of Docs Dank triple doja dog ill move


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Star pupil is very unique. Also any slurricane cross.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 16, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> I've always wanted to grow a 'stomper' strain/cross.


I have a Grapestomper x Deep Chunk cross


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Just stating facts..Sites like Crop King are b/s. He takes breeders packs for example and f2s them to release and calls it the samething. Just bc u bought DJ Shorts blueberry found a male n female and chucked some pollen doesnt mean u have blueberry. Just think credit n $ should go to the original breeders. But do as u wish, you get what you pay for


Wow this could not be more true imho


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

llnknth said:


> gdp all the way!


If you can find kens cut I agree


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> If you can find kens cut I agree


Was gonna ask who's gdp? Is the bomb


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Wow this could not be more true imho


So what, that’s a cheap f2 if he’s using legit breeders gear....just saying


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> So what, that’s a cheap f2 if he’s using legit breeders gear....just saying


Ok, long as it's good stock


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

kgp said:


> I have to say, cannarados lavacake is top notch
> 
> View attachment 4457599View attachment 4457600


Jungle cake is pretty decent too. Purple punch there seems to be a debate over. I think it’s pretty week compared to the cross it copied(gods gift) but lots will argue it’s strong. People pay for it, so I grow it. Lol the other purps is tahoe x Larry. Not much purp on the bud but pretty weed


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 16, 2020)

Purple leaves are cool but purple buds are a different breed.... The two I’m about to name or both autos. They are purple throughout. Both are extremely stinky and extremely purple
Black cream and bloody skunk. They are both favorites of mine their yield is not that great but They are absolutely beautiful plants


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple leaves are cool but purple buds are a different breed.... The two I’m about to name or both autos. They are purple throughout. Both are extremely stinky and extremely purple
> Black cream and bloody skunk. They are both favorites of mine their yield is not that great but They are absolutely beautiful plants


Any big yeilder with that kinda quality?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Trying to find the best gdp as well


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Ok, long as it's good stock


If it grows, it’s good stock.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> If it grows, it’s good stock.


Not sure what you mean and what I am supposed to say


----------



## Southerner (Jan 16, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> What was the Tri County Purp buzz like bra? Was it a heavy indica aka narcotic, couchlock buzz or ?


I would definitely say it’s classic couch lock high. Not super potent like an OG or anything, but mostly a body high for sure.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Any big yeilder with that kinda quality?


 Purple Stomper from Bigworm is pretty good, grows easy yields well and smells great.... but just not AS purple as the other 2 I mentioned


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Trying to find the best gdp as well


Kens cut, smells like gas not purple.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Kens cut, smells like gas not purple.


U said that earlier Ken Estes?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stomper from Bigworm is pretty good, grows easy yields well and smells great.... but just not AS purple as the other 2 I mentioned


Big worm breeds crap ime.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stomper from Bigworm is pretty good, grows easy yields well and smells great.... but just not AS purple as the other 2 I mentioned


Big worm breeds crap ime.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Big worm breeds crap ime.


Well I guess you have to get you some granddaddy purple or something else then


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Shaking my head .


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Well I guess you have to get you some granddaddy purple or something else then


I already started looking at bigworm. Thx again man!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> I already started looking at bigworm. Thx again man!


No worries I’m an honest shooter My grow journal says everything. And I do not pull punches but I’m also careful not to blame a breeder for something that could very well be The inability of the grower to grow nice cannabis. I have grown a plethora of Bigworm beans. Killer Kimbo, Purple Stomper, Prime Crystal, 97 blue moonshine, Sweetz, Sugar Factory. And I’ve grown them for multiple harvests. Prime Crystal is a small yielding plant but nice with good bag appeal. Killer Kimbo purple Stomper and 97 blue moonshine are all very nice strains very stinky and potent. Sweetz is a purple leafed darling, she doesn’t get very big but she’s awfully pretty with multiple cola sites. Sugar factory is super frosty with a very decent yield. I always try to carry myself with respect and if I have a problem I contact him personally. But to be honest I’ve never had a problem that wasn’t my fault. 
Peace and happy growing


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> No worries I’m an honest shooter My grow journal says everything. And I do not pull punches but I’m also careful not to blame a breeder for something that could very well be The inability of the grower to grow nice cannabis. I have grown a plethora of Bigworm beans. Killer Kimbo, Purple Stomper, Prime Crystal, 97 blue moonshine, Sweetz, Sugar Factory. And I’ve grown them for multiple harvests. Prime Crystal is a small yielding plant but nice with good bag appeal. Killer Kimbo purple Stomper and 97 blue moonshine are all very nice strains very stinky and potent. Sweetz is a purple leafed darling, she doesn’t get very big but she’s awfully pretty with multiple cola sites. Sugar factory is super frosty with a very decent yield. I always try to carry myself with respect and if I have a problem I contact him personally. But to be honest I’ve never had a problem that wasn’t my fault.
> Peace and happy growing


Looked at a couple of ur s well done!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Any big yeilder with that kinda quality?


I did cross purple Stomper with 97 blue moonshine
That cross grew out to have purple buds
A gentleman I know grew it outside it was 8 foot tall and the colas we’re bigger than a Coke bottle


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> U said that earlier Ken Estes?


Yes


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

i woukdnt consider cookies etc to be a purple strain.
Heres my skunk 91 keeer that looks like a lot of common strains
I wouldnt consider this a purple really


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

Now these couple 2012 skunks i grew were purple


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> I already started looking at bigworm. Thx again man!


I’d look at something else. Unless something huge has changed, Big worm breeds crap ime. Lots of hairy fluffy buds. Occasionally you’ll find something ok. Never found a keeper in his stuff. Run maybe 10 packs. Probably have most of his original like around if anyone is interested...


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I’d look at something else. Unless something huge has changed, Big worm breeds crap ime. Lots of hairy fluffy buds. Occasionally you’ll find something ok. Never found a keeper in his stuff. Run maybe 10 packs. Probably have most of his original like around if anyone is interested...


Are pretty much all his strains purple to some degree? He played on the purple thing more so than super dense high potency buds no?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

Bodhi has that purple unicorn or whatever, forgot the name, but my bro did it last year outdoor in hot ass cali and it was purple af. It was decent smoke from what he said.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2020)

Solfire gardens "Why you Gelly " puts out some purp


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

MEATBREATH (Meatloaf x Mendo Breath) by Thugpug strongest purple buds ever 30%+ THC this is a very narcotic couchlock buzz that knocks me out hard


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I did cross purple Stomper with 97 blue moonshine
> That cross grew out to have purple buds
> A gentleman I know grew it outside it was 8 foot tall and the colas we’re bigger than a Coke bottle


Where did you get Blue Moonshine? I been looking for that forever from DJ Short right?


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

MEATBREATH


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Meatbreath


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dinosaur Meat (Meatbreath x Mendo Montage) by Thugpug breeder 32%THC club ultra rare purple/black OGKB dom cookie cross


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> Dinosaur Meat (Meatbreath x Mendo Montage) by Thugpug breeder 32%THC club ultra rare purple/black OGKB dom cookie cross


I only have Meatbreath myself but I included the link to the breeder in the pic good luck


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> Where did you get Blue Moonshine? I been looking for that forever from DJ Short right?


It was 97 bluemoonshine from Bigworm.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Are pretty much all his strains purple to some degree? He played on the purple thing more so than super dense high potency buds no?


Yes, weak/fluffy purpz if that’s what you’re looking for....

oni, ihg, katsu, csi all
Have purps in their lines that are fire. Here’s csis katsu x pre 99 bubba


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2020)

GDP


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 17, 2020)

Archimage said:


> GDP


From seed? If it is going that purple before week 10 it’s not the clone. It doesn’t look right at all based on its fade or structure(structure could be light environment, but fade of gdp is prettty specific in any room ive run it)Ime. The real clone gdp stays green until in between week 9-10 then starts turning purple. By week 10 it should look like this. See how the fans are still kind of green


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Yes, weak/fluffy purpz if that’s what you’re looking for....
> 
> oni, ihg, katsu, csi all
> Have purps in their lines that are fire. Here’s csis katsu x pre 99 bubbaView attachment 4458276View attachment 4458277


Like I said earlier I’m a straight shooter. I’ve grown a lot of his stuff. Prime Crystal was the only airy plant I’ve grown of his. Everything else was and is nice.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> MEATBREATH (Meatloaf x Mendo Breath) by Thugpug strongest purple buds ever 30%+ THC this is a very narcotic couchlock buzz that knocks me out hard


Oh I likes me a relaxing indica


----------



## Craigson (Jan 17, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Yes, weak/fluffy purpz if that’s what you’re looking for....
> 
> oni, ihg, katsu, csi all
> Have purps in their lines that are fire. Here’s csis katsu x pre 99 bubbaView attachment 4458276View attachment 4458277


Thise arrnt purples IMO. Same w meathbreath etc


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Thise arrnt purples IMO. Same w meathbreath etc


Not technically no lol but it produces purple tinged buds ‍


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Thise arrnt purples IMO. Same w meathbreath etc


Yes. Technically not purple but black. The buds when dried to resemble purple but no purple in genetics.


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2020)

If you want straight purple, sannies killing fields will make some purple buds while the leaves stay true green. Kind of the opposite of many recommendations. They range from darkle purple to a pinkish color and will do so in basically any environment.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2020)

kgp said:


> If you want straight purple, sannies killing fields will make some purple buds while the leaves stay true green. Kind of the opposite of many recommendations. They range from darkle purple to a pinkish color and will do so in basically any environment.


I bet that looks cool


----------



## chadfly111 (Jan 17, 2020)

Oni seeds tropicanna cookies
Purple and tastes like orange pop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

Blueberry and her descendants are good for colors, even when it's a few generations away.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2020)

Back in 2013 
That dark purple would have the end of the joint purple like lip stick.

Garbage ass smoke tho.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4458488
> Back in 2013
> That dark purple would have the end of the joint purple like lip stick.
> 
> Garbage ass smoke tho.


I had a pheno of Purple Stomper that would do that too. It also produced a deep red rosin


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I had a pheno of Purple Stomper that would do that too. It also produced a deep red rosin


I squeeze a ton of my stuff and have done a few purps w no color at all coming through. That must have been cool as hell


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I had a pheno of Purple Stomper that would do that too. It also produced a deep red rosin


Yeah I think them types are the more true purple, that turn most off..
Unique flowers, stains finger tips,stains joints..
But now with the introduction of "rosin" as you just mentioned, we are able to show her true "colors".
& I think that type of flower helps with inflammation or some shit.


Maybe that true purple is more of an edible variety?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yeah I think them types are the more true purple, that turn most off..
> Unique flowers, stains finger tips,stains joints..
> But now with the introduction of "rosin" as you just mentioned, we are able to show her true "colors".
> & I think that type of flower helps with inflammation or some shit.
> ...


Very interesting


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yeah I think them types are the more true purple, that turn most off..
> Unique flowers, stains finger tips,stains joints..
> But now with the introduction of "rosin" as you just mentioned, we are able to show her true "colors".
> & I think that type of flower helps with inflammation or some shit.
> ...


It did make nice edibles


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I bet that looks cool


Indeed it does.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2020)

For arguments sake I’m going to ask what makes a “true” purple strain? My take is any strain that the flowers naturally turn purple as the plant matures, every time you flower them, is or has true purple genetics. If you have to use the environment or feed to get color, they aren’t true purpz. But I’m up for being educated here.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 18, 2020)

Good question bra I'm thinking a strain like Purple Indica which is naturally purple irregardless of nighttime temps and in which both leaf and bud have purple in them or Mendo Purps or GDP or Purple Kush etc


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> For arguments sake I’m going to ask what makes a “true” purple strain? My take is any strain that the flowers naturally turn purple as the plant matures, every time you flower them, is or has true purple genetics. If you have to use the environment or feed to get color, they aren’t true purpz. But I’m up for being educated here.


Leaves can go purple on just about any plant. A real purp can have green leaves and still be rocking straight purple nug meat. They often show purple from the first calyx at the internodes.


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> For arguments sake I’m going to ask what makes a “true” purple strain? My take is any strain that the flowers naturally turn purple as the plant matures, every time you flower them, is or has true purple genetics. If you have to use the environment or feed to get color, they aren’t true purpz. But I’m up for being educated here.


When I say true purple, I'm thinking of plants like this

Even the write-up sounds spot on..

Not pretty at all in lots of folks eyes,not loud...

Not sure about the "very good high" part.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> When I say true purple, I'm thinking of plants like this
> View attachment 4459282
> Even the write-up sounds spot on..
> 
> ...


Yep
Bloody Skunk and Black Cream.... deep deep purple.... whole plant


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2020)

This is the definition I go with. Flowers not leaves go purple.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jan 19, 2020)

Mass medical grape pupil. Get it at wellgrown seeds and comes with amazing freebies! If this hasn't been mentioned earlier.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

Archimage said:


> GDP


Wow


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

This looks phenomenal i was thinking of getting this def a heavy indica 


kmog33 said:


> Yes, weak/fluffy purpz if that’s what you’re looking for....
> 
> oni, ihg, katsu, csi all
> Have purps in their lines that are fire. Here’s csis katsu x pre 99 bubbaView attachment 4458276View attachment 4458277


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Mass medical grape pupil. Get it at wellgrown seeds and comes with amazing freebies! If this hasn't been mentioned earlier.


Growing star and strawberry pupil right now


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

GDP is the king of purple, but Ken Estes seed prices are off putting. Most purp strains have the taste but lack the buzz ya want. Estes GDP has both.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 22, 2020)

Got some grape stomper x NL#6 that I just put into the flower tent. Getting in now to share progress here and there. Grape stomper is love, this is the first time I'm getting to grow some. Super excited for this crop.
Just 3 of them this go around, closer 3 in the pic.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> GDP is the king of purple, but Ken Estes seed prices are off putting. Most purp strains have the taste but lack the buzz ya want. Estes GDP has both.


That's good to hear about the GDP, because I currently have 4 growing right now. My buddy is the breeder behind Cryptic Labs seeds, and he sent me some GDP from 2012. He said that they are even older than that though, and they are from one of the original releases. He said they don't all go purple though. I've got another 15-20 seeds left, so I should have plenty to play with.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 22, 2020)

Purple gorilla bubble mom selected. Just waiting on free time.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 23, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Got some grape stomper x NL#6 that I just put into the flower tent. Getting in now to share progress here and there. Grape stomper is love, this is the first time I'm getting to grow some. Super excited for this crop.
> Just 3 of them this go around, closer 3 in the pic.
> View attachment 4462445


I got some Grape Stomper x Deep Chunk beans and Deep Chunk which similar to NL in that they are both heavy indicas so I'm really interested in how these turn out


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 31, 2020)

This Black D (ChemD x Mendo Purps)pheno I pulled from a pack from CSI seems to lean mostly on the Mendocino Purple side in color smells and flavor, but she's a real bell ringer from the Chem D.
She's a short little bastard and sort of leafy, but I love her.

First clone run

Bud from seed run.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2020)

Trimmed up some Black D nugs from the clone run.
It was hard keeping temps up during our latest month long subzero temperatures. The roots were in the upper 40's at lights off.
Really brought on the purps.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 6, 2020)

Secret seed society. Van helsing. Day 55


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jun 29, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> Dinosaur Meat (Meatbreath x Mendo Montage) by Thugpug breeder 32%THC club ultra rare purple/black OGKB dom cookie cross


How’s the yield?


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 30, 2020)

Purple garlic
Gmo x oreoz
3rd coast genetics
Day 50

Fans fade to a dark purp..bud is purp and white pretty much lol


Happy I found this thread. Some heat and great growers


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 30, 2020)

This is as purple as I've personally gotten but I'm a new hunter. Here's some Canadian cookies I grew.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Craigson (Jun 30, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> View attachment 4609934View attachment 4609935


Id consider that one nug a ‘purple strain’.

99% of everything else posted is ‘a purple strain’


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 5, 2020)

I have grown some querkle that purped up hard as hell. Wish I still had the cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Dungeon vault genetics brandywine...greasy purple buds-


----------



## TraeNOK (Nov 8, 2020)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Pinkleberry kush


late to the party, but im growing pinkleberry as we speak. theyre phenomenal!!! brilliant colors and smell.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 8, 2020)

This is a pebble pusher f2 (fpog x stardawg) available on Strainly from Demonic Genetics. Perfect germ rate, vigorous growth and beautiful end product. Great pricing too.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> View attachment 4737416This is a pebble pusher f2 (fpog x stardawg) available on Strainly from Demonic Genetics. Perfect germ rate, vigorous growth and beautiful end product. Great pricing too.



Bad pic ? Or not much frost?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Bad pic ? Or not much frost?


Full of beans. I have grown out and smoked it plenty frost, if not full of youngins. This girl actually had frost, that pic is from a lower nug.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 9, 2020)

White Apricot Sherbet, starting to get her purple on.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 9, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> GDP is the king of purple, but Ken Estes seed prices are off putting. Most purp strains have the taste but lack the buzz ya want. Estes GDP has both.


GDP came from Urkle so that puts her at the top. MendoPurps would be #2 just for her terps.. I will say that GDP is great in hybrids.. Connoisseur genetics made those GrandDoggyPurps and 707 has a nice one as well.. Didnt dungeon vault do all the work for Ken.. I believe thats what was said on his Pot Cast interview


----------



## rollyouron (Dec 2, 2020)

kgp said:


> Indeed it does.
> 
> View attachment 4458533


I just order a couple of packs of killingfields. Hope I get a couple of purples. My wife named it purple porn star lol. I also had a sugar punch that was more on the pink side.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 20, 2021)

Wyeast's Cold Fusion. Absolutely a joy to grow and even better to smoke.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 20, 2021)

I know its a trendy hypebeast strain, but I think Runtz is the best purple cut I've smoked. Flavor and the high are outstanding.


----------



## tkufoS (May 20, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I know its a trendy hypebeast strain, but I think Runtz is the best purple cut I've smoked. Flavor and the high are outstanding.


Never tried home/friend grow runtz , only dispo. Best grape flavor I've grown and tasted was grape ape and gdp @2011-2012


----------



## HydroRed (May 29, 2021)

A couple _*true purps*_ I've run over the years. These have all been purple since the very first calyxes formed on the nodes during preflower:

*"Purple Power" Fem by Cool Creek Genetics: *(currently using it in new feminized crosses)

 

*"Plemon" by Breeders Boutique: *(used successfully in multiple crosses)


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> A couple _*true purps*_ I've run over the years. These have all been purple since the very first calyxes formed on the nodes during preflower:
> 
> *"Purple Power" Fem by Cool Creek Genetics: *(currently using it in new feminized crosses)
> 
> ...


I wish I could get my hands on some dog beans .


----------



## Hash Hound (May 29, 2021)

Sweet Seeds Black Cream auto, great smoke

day 42



day 62, harvested at day 66


----------



## HydroRed (May 29, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I wish I could get my hands on some dog beans .


 You and me both. I still have a few BB crosses from back in the day but I dont have any of those. Rumored to be be ultra potent though.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> You and me both. I still have a few BB crosses from back in the day but I dont have any of those. Rumored to be be ultra potent though.


Only if not ultra seeded.


----------



## HydroRed (May 30, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Only if not ultra seeded.


Intersex or just knocked up?


----------



## tkufoS (May 30, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> You and me both. I still have a few BB crosses from back in the day but I dont have any of those. Rumored to be be ultra potent though.


I grew all of mine , thinking I could order more later on. But dog was always out of stock


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> Intersex or just knocked up?


It's been a few years, but I believe it was the fem version that carried warnings of intersex issues. Somehow I missed the buggers and got a ruined bud tent.


----------



## LGND (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's a buckeye purple I had for a couple years. I let her go due to low potency but wish I kept her to breed with to try and get that purple gene into other genetics.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 3, 2021)

LGND said:


> Here's a buckeye purple I had for a couple years. I let her go due to low potency but wish I kept her to breed with to try and get that purple gene into other genetics.


That is a beautiful plant/flower!

Low potency? Ive never tried buckeye purple, but isnt that like regarded as one of the top strains in Ohio? I always assumed it must be potent lol


----------



## LGND (Jun 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> That is a beautiful plant/flower!
> 
> Low potency? Ive never tried buckeye purple, but isnt that like regarded as one of the top strains in Ohio? I always assumed it must be potent lol


I'm not sure on it's popularity out there. The high was average but never made it stand out. If the plant grew the more common green color then I would of only ran it once.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 13, 2022)

Cement Shoes S1 absolutely incredible plant deep purple/black colors


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2022)

White hot guava or probably any of clearwaters mai tai crosses. Very dank


----------



## Grojak (May 14, 2022)

Working with a couple, first pick is my Blue Satelite Redux (55 day djs blueberry x blue Satellite 2.2) the 2nd impregnated shot is a Double Purple Dojo pollinated by a Blue Satelite 2.2. Currently making F2’s of my BS Redux.

Th Blue Satellite 2.2 and the DPD are True purples and both show purps at the onset of flower.


----------



## Zeeuwburger82 (May 14, 2022)

Purple bud from sensi white label and 
Blackberrymoonrocks from anesia 
Are really nice to smoke and in Colour

BUT they both have tendenties to herm


----------



## Oldreefer (May 14, 2022)

At one time, I sought 'purples' starting back years ago with joint doctor's purple gem....after finding potencies varying with 'purples' more than 'greens', I began reducing how many purple strains (and what breeder) I grew in perpetual rotations. Feedback from those I gift supports the 'non-favored- purple status'. Sometimes pretty to look at but need some green to blast off.


----------



## Grojak (May 14, 2022)

Oldreefer said:


> At one time, I sought 'purples' starting back years ago with joint doctor's purple gem....after finding potencies varying with 'purples' more than 'greens', I began reducing how many purple strains (and what breeder) I grew in perpetual rotations. Feedback from those I gift supports the 'non-favored- purple status'. Sometimes pretty to look at but need some green to blast off.


You obviously have never hadreal deal Purple Urkel? While it may only test out at 16%, thc % doesn’t tell the whole story. PU will hit ya hard.

I’m not arguing potency facts as I too have had purples lacking in a heavy hitting high, which is why I’m on the quest to produce a heavy hitter. I have several pollinated green elites to work through.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 14, 2022)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 14, 2022)

I deleted the pics from awhile ago but Bigworm's Immortal Rose was purple as it could get and frosted up too. Now he has worked that with Sunset Sherbert bx1 to make Immortal Sunset. My bet is there's gold in those beans if one is looking for beautiful frosty purple nugs of goodness.


----------

